# Web Development > ASP.NET Thread in ASP.net

## Naresh_kapare

How can i use thread in Asp.net with C#

----------


## Subbarajav

U can use like this, this will consider the current thread will sleep upto 100 mseconds.
Thread.Sleep(100);
Can u breif me u r req..

----------


## infoeweb

System.Threading.Thread is base class while creating new class u need to derived from this class.. otherwise u need to implement the interface like we have Runnable interface in java..
 :Smile: 

vijay

----------


## peeyush_jain

Hi frd, please go throug this below links ,that contains lot of information and implementation of threading.
Threading in ASP.NET [ASP & .NET Tutorials]
And regarding multithreading 
ASP.NET Tutorials: Manual Threading in ASP.NET 2.0

----------

